# Gooden/Hunter/Varejao for Battie



## cwittah (Jul 18, 2002)

the Sentinel is reporting Gooden/Hunter/Varejao for Battie


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

battie + ???

it can't be for just battie. if it is then thats a terrible trade for the magic.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I seriously doubt that Battie is all, when we traded Mike Miller who ROY that year for him. Also its reported that either Stackhouse or Laetner for Gooden is being discussed


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> The Orlando Magic have agreed to trade power forward Drew Gooden, Steven Hunter and the rights to second-round draft pick Anderson Varejao of Brazil to the Cleveland Cavaliers for center/forward Tony Battie.
> 
> Hunter, a free agent, had to be signed to a new contract before the deal becomes official later today.
> 
> ...


[Link]


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't mind trading Gooden and Hunter(who was gone anyway) for Battie, I'm just made we gave up Varejao in the deal too. Oh well, Battie is a great fit for our team, I'm really glad to be getting him.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

I don't see Cleveland adding anyone else influential to the deal, as salaries already do match if they sign Steven Hunter to fit the trade. The Cavs could, of course, send draft picks.

Even so, I don't like this trade for the Magic. Hunter is fine to let go, but Battie for Gooden? And why throw in Varejao, a second-round steal? Varejao has zero trade-value as an unsigned draft pick. I'm sure they could find a better deal.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

OK, it seems that there is some future draft picks involved in the trade too.



> According to NBA sources, the Cavaliers have traded veteran forward Tony Battie and future draft picks to the Orlando Magic for forwards Drew Gooden, Steven Hunter and Anderson Varejao. The trade is expected to become official later today.


[Link]


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This is a bull**** trade. WTF are the Magic thinking? We deserve at least a first rounder from them too.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

good thing im not the only one happy about this trade (whats up hobo), Orlando gets a center who is all heart and defense for three underachieving players who dont fit into the teams future.

Not only that, but throw in a first rounder?

Beautiful trade if you ask me.


Gooden might have had a great rookie year and had a typical sophomore slump but he'll never be a center and thats what the Magic need. They don't need an injury prone aging swingman (Stack) or a washed up center (Laettner).


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm glad some of the actual Magic fans like it, because as an outsider I certainly don't. Trading Gooden isn't a huge deal, but I really refuse to believe this is the best you could've gotten. Some people really like Battie, but in reality all he is is a 6 PPG, 6 RPG, 1 BPG, 20 MPG backup-quality PF/C who averages less than 70 games a season.

I hope that the first round pick turns out to be something good, because it certainly seems like you got a lower value for your goods than you should've.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'm glad some of the actual Magic fans like it, because as an outsider I certainly don't. Trading Gooden isn't a huge deal, but I really refuse to believe this is the best you could've gotten. Some people really like Battie, but in reality all he is is a 6 PPG, 6 RPG, 1 BPG, 20 MPG backup-quality PF/C who averages less than 70 games a season.
> 
> I hope that the first round pick turns out to be something good, because it certainly seems like you got a lower value for your goods than you should've.


Honestly, we don't need anything more than 20-25 minutes of backup 4/5 off the bench with good interior D and rebounding. Gooden completely didn't belong on the Magic with the direction the team is headed in. Now, Dwight Howard is going to have to show that he is ready to play big minutes at the 4 and show he can play in the this league. I must say it shows tremendous confidence in him to let go of Gooden AND Varejao.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't know the full story on the draft picks changing hands (i assume it's one first rounder and one second rounder?) but I definitely like this trade for the Cavs. Still, the Magic frontcourt is now fortified defensively and picks up much needed draft picks to build the team. Losing Varejao seems a bit much though.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Now I think we need to sign Kasun, and we should be set.

Cato/DeClercq/Kasun
Howard/Battie
Hill/Turkoglu/Garrity
Mobley/Bogans
Francis/Nelson

Battie can also play minutes at the 5.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

This is a horrible trade. Gooden >> Battie. Younger, not injury prone. Battie is only an inch taller than Gooden! And Gooden put up better stats in the first and 2nd season than Battie ever did. Horrible horrible trade.

I'm beginning to question Orlando GM's knowledge of basketball. Seems like he undervalue his players.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Looks like the Cavs are giving up 2 2nd round picks as well.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

You all would rather have Battie over Stackhouse? As long as
your happy.

Maybe its just me but I would think giving Gooden and a bad
contract (DeClerc) for Stackhouse would have been a much better
deal. You also would not have had to give up the two young
players (Hunter/Varejao ) in the deal.

Are you all happier with the Cavs deal?


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

If Battie can stay healthy all season, I'm fairly pleased with this trade. If not though, the team will have some depth issues. The trade boils down to Gooden for Battie and 1 second round pick. Hunter has accomplished absolutely nothing in his stay at Orlando, and Varejao cancels out with one of the second round picks.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I'm on the fence with this trade, and honestly I believe we could have picked up more talent. Don't get me wrong, it's not a terrible trade but I just don't see how trading one underachiever (Gooden) for an older underachiever (Battie) helps us at all.
Also, ESPN reports that the future draft picks are two future 2nd rounders, I'd much rather pick up 1 future 1st from the Cavs.
It definitely looks like Weisbrod is trying to get a 10 man deep roster, but I don't know if this trade is really what we need.
Perhaps Battie will live up to the expectations from when he was drafted 5th by Denver, but I doubt it.
Oh well, this has been a really busy summer for Magic fans. I think this will be the end of the dealing though, because there are only 4 remaining players from last years roster. Two of them were injured (Hill and Garrity - also has a trade kicker), one goes by the name of DeClerq, and the other is Bogans who really deserves to stay.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Let me say a few things about Drew Gooden for all these people who are saying we made a horrible trade. The man is a freakin goof. He will never help a team win, *he wasn't even good enough to start on the worst team in the league.* Have fun in Cleveland, Drew.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Lachanwood read your damn PM's


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> If Battie can stay healthy all season, I'm fairly pleased with this trade. If not though, the team will have some depth issues. The trade boils down to Gooden for Battie and 1 second round pick. Hunter has accomplished absolutely nothing in his stay at Orlando, and Varejao cancels out with one of the second round picks.


I agree. I'll be pleased with this trade if Battie remains healthy, which is obviously a risk but it's one I'm willing to take. 



> You all would rather have Battie over Stackhouse? As long as
> your happy.
> 
> Maybe its just me but I would think giving Gooden and a bad
> ...


I'm certainly a lot happier with Battie rather than Stackhouse. Come on, Stackhouse is an old cancer who has no spot on our team. Not to mention he would certainly have problems with Francis since he needs to dominate the ball to be effective. And since when is an expiring contract(DeClercq) a bad contract that we'd want to get rid of? Not to mention he's our backup center(before acquiring Battie). A deal of Gooden+DeClercq for Stackhouse would've pissed me off beyond belief. We'd have a frontcourt of Dwight Howard, Anderson Varejao and Kelvin Cato. Period. Maybe throw in Mario Kasun if we sign him, but the point is we'd be screwed, and Stackhouse certainly wouldn't help the team. It was quite clear we needed to acquire a big man capable of playing the 4/5 for Gooden, and we did just that in getting Battie.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'll go into it more, but I think this could help Orlando in the short term, but I would have preferred that we kept Varejao.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew for Battie is risky... but would be great to try...
Put Hunter and the 2nd rounders in the mix and the deal is already perfect...

Why the heck they had to add Varejao to the deal?! Orlando blew it! They should at least receive a 1st rounder or a 2nd rounder in the deal too!

Oh my god... i think the Magic wil regret this deal for yaers to come... Just wait for the season to start!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I'll go into it more, but I think this could help Orlando in the short term, but I would have preferred that we kept Varejao.


I agree, and I think the Magic realize that too.

From what I've been hearing(no links or reliable sources, you'll just have to take my word for it) is that the Cavs were holding out on doing the deal for the inclusion of Varejao, or no picks coming our way. Basically, we had to choose between Varejao and two 2nd Rounders and we took the future 2nd Rounders.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Franco 5</b>!
> Let me say a few things about Drew Gooden for all these people who are saying we made a horrible trade. The man is a freakin goof. He will never help a team win, *he wasn't even good enough to start on the worst team in the league.* Have fun in Cleveland, Drew.


I don't think we should get rid of Gooden. The guy said he doesn't care about starting, he cares about winning. You won't find a lot of guys like that nowadays. Derek Fisher left the Lakers because he said he wanted to be a starter again. And I think Gooden would end up starting anyway, because Dwight Howard is not ready yet. Keep Gooden at least this year, and if Dwight Howard is great, trade him next year.


Franco 5.... which is it? You've posted two different opinions in two different threads.....


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

the magic just got ripped off. you just traded 3 players that arent in their primes yet for a guy that is past his prime. i think throwig varojao was horrible. I think tradeing for kandi and madsen would of been better, but it is done so whatever.

hopefully the trade works out for the magic and have a better season than the rockets.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am a big Drew fan, and knew him a little in college. He is a good guy, and he will be surely be missed. 


so basically the Magic got Battie for Mike Miller. 

I think Drew will be agood player for Clevland, I wish he got traded to another team which I do not care for Cleveland at all. Also I beleive Cleveland was high on Drew when he was draft elegible.

and also you can tell I am a drew fan when I have his aviator for the last 2 years on bbb.net.


----------



## greenmartin34 (Jun 26, 2004)

battie is a big add for magics. battie is a veteran with some leadership. however, gooden + hunter + vaejao are just for battie? also, i dont believe battie can play PF.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

I dont think it shows weis and mgmt have confidence in dwight... because...basically we traded for a guy who can play C/PF and cato can play C/PF so if worse comes to worse...and dwight sucks.... we have cato/battier who can play PF/C and DQ can just play C haha....so we have 3 centers....and 2 interchangable PF/C along with Garrity who can play PF..but very bad at defensive end..hahaha


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

It's good to see Magic fans trying to be optimistic, I give them props.

However, when was the last time Battie put up 11.6/6.5? Never. Battie is a career 6/6 kind of guy, while Gooden can develop into a solid role player. 11.6/6.5 is an underachieving season? Then I guess Battie is an underachiever his entire career.

The only upside Battie has on Gooden is height, and that's one inch. Gooden weighs more(believe it or not, even though not by much), and is not much worse of a defender since he gets .02 less blocks per game. He's also younger, has better or similar stat in every single category, and doesn't have injury problems.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> It's good to see Magic fans trying to be optimistic, I give them props.
> 
> However, when was the last time Battie put up 11.6/6.5? Never. Battie is a career 6/6 kind of guy, while Gooden can develop into a solid role player. 11.6/6.5 is an underachieving season? Then I guess Battie is an underachiever his entire career.
> ...


It's not just about the stats, no one expects Battie to put up stats similar to Gooden's, because he won't. The point is we need someone to back up Howard, and be content backing him up, not someone who will go in and start chucking up shot after shot trying to do too much. Battie is a much better defender that Gooden, that's not even debateable, and no statistic can show that, blocks per game don't mean you're a good defender at all.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Next season, the Magic will have more trouble scoring than Linda Tripp on prom night. . . .


:uhoh:


----------



## Sabotage (Jul 24, 2004)

This is NOT a good move for the Magic, IMO. Battie is going to be nothing more than a backup center, while we lose a player who has the potential to be a 20/10 player in the league, not to mention our second round pick Varejao who the team was touting as the possible replacement for Gooden...:nonono:

I don't mind losing Hunter since we already knew that he was going to be gone. But trading both Gooden and Varejao for a center who averaged about 5pts/5reb last year? Weisbrod better know what he's doing, because I don't understand this move at all.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sabotage</b>!
> This is NOT a good move for the Magic, IMO. Battie is going to be nothing more than a backup center, while we lose a player who has the potential to be a 20/10 player in the league, not to mention our second round pick Varejao who the team was touting as the possible replacement for Gooden...:nonono:
> 
> I don't mind losing Hunter since we already knew that he was going to be gone. But trading both Gooden and Varejao for a center who averaged about 5pts/5reb last year? Weisbrod better know what he's doing, because I don't understand this move at all.


It could workout for Orlando if Battie is healthy all season. Gooden would never get 20-10 on Orlando now because of Dwight Howard and Gooden cant play anywhere other than PF. At least Battie is a guy who knows he belongs coming off the bench and is fine with that and Battie can also play mins at PF and C. Battie is also a better defender than Gooden, which is something Orlando needed.

The deal will look terribly lopsided if Varejao ever does anything ... but it probably wont hurt Orlando like some people think it will.


----------



## Sabotage (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> It could workout for Orlando if Battie is healthy all season. Gooden would never get 20-10 on Orlando now because of Dwight Howard and Gooden cant play anywhere other than PF. At least Battie is a guy who knows he belongs coming off the bench and is fine with that and Battie can also play mins at PF and C. Battie is also a better defender than Gooden, which is something Orlando needed.
> ...


Another thing to point out, however, is that the Magic probably could have traded Hunter straight up for Battie (if not straight up, just adding Varejao would have been more than enough). We basically gave away Gooden when we could have gotten more for him from another team.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Gooden/Hunter/Varejao 


This trade is flat out stupid. Ok Gooden for Battie is ok, but not Gooden, Hunter and Varejao for Battie and two worthless 2nd round picks. 

Seriously what are they thinking? Battie is ok but he is not that good, heck actually Gooden is just as good as he is. Ok maybe throw in Hunter and Gooden and its a deal. But Varejao, he could have been a steal and now he is gone. 


This is a very poor trade for the Magic.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Gooden/Hunter/Varejao
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I understand that the Magic didnt want Gooden impeding on Howard's development and playing time, but don't you think Gooden and Varejao have more value than Battie? What a bad trade :sour:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sabotage</b>!
> 
> 
> Another thing to point out, however, is that the Magic probably could have traded Hunter straight up for Battie (if not straight up, just adding Varejao would have been more than enough). We basically gave away Gooden when we could have gotten more for him from another team.


Orlando absolutely could not have traded Hunter for Battie straight up. Gooden *had* to be included in the deal. Cleveland liked Battie but they were looking for a starting PF to replace Boozer. Why would Cleveland trade Battie for a guy that everyone says they are just going to waive? 

Gooden is more talented than Battie, but i'm not sure Orlando could have gotten much more for him. How many teams in the league don't already have 2-3 PFs on their team? Gooden plays at the most loaded position in the entire league.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Gooden/Hunter/Varejao
> 
> 
> ...


OZZY, that post doesn't make any sense at all.

You say Gooden for Battie is a good trade, OK I agree. But then you say Varejao and Hunter for 2 Second Rounders is stupid, and that just makes no sense. Hunter was gone, the trade was effectively Gooden and Varejao for Battie and 2 Second Rounders from an Orlando point of view. Varejao was a 2nd Rounder, how is getting 2 future Second Rounders for him a bad deal?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I hear that Varejao was the one Cleveland wanted from the start and Gooden was offered to be included by Orlando. That's going to be interesting... could Varejao be better than Gooden? Now, or in the future?

Gooden strikes me as the kind of player that doesn't respond well to having to compete for playing time.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> You say Gooden for Battie is a good trade, OK I agree. But then you say Varejao and Hunter for 2 Second Rounders is stupid, and that just makes no sense. Hunter was gone, the trade was effectively Gooden and Varejao for Battie and 2 Second Rounders from an Orlando point of view. Varejao was a 2nd Rounder, how is getting 2 future Second Rounders for him a bad deal?


 Ok first off, Gooden is a potentail 15 point per game scorer and has averaged 10 + per game. Battie has never averaged that I believe, but he is a solid defender, but his defensive abilities are not so great to totally ignore his poor offensive game. Gooden is a potential star and would be a great backup. Ok we can get rid of him, but Varejao has been compared to Gooden so why get rid of him as well? Sure he is a "2nd" round pick but potentially he could be really good and could have been a 1st but there were a lot of good PF's in this years draft. Gooden and Hunter for Battie is fine, but getting rid of a two potentially very good PF's in Gooden and Varejao for a average PF/C in Battie is not that amazing or smart. Battie can play center behind Cato and a little PF but his offense sucks and we need a lot post scorer because you can not have your best low post player be a high school 1st round pick. Gooden would have been nice to have, and even Varejao. I think it is stupid to get rid of two talented players from one with little potential. 

But hey maybe they will get some free agent, and maybe Dwight will start and average a double double per game. But I doubt that and if that is true having Battie and Cato as your C and PF is pretty bad.

Maybe Battie's offensive game will bust out in Orlando, but I doubt that. Its good to get a defender like that. 

BUT I say again, having Dwight be the teams best low post scorer, that is asking a little much.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

its probably you cant take away too much minutes from gooden or howard. one has to go. howard and gooden are very good players but howard has an edge. getting rid of gooden not only increases howards minutes but gets us a good back-up who cna play the 4 AND the 5. As we know gooden wasnt very good as a back-up


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

*you might have got took*

i only saw gooden play about 5x but i liked what i saw. i knew nothing of the off court problems, and where, when, and how he got minutes in orlando does not concern me. that team made the cavs look like a model franchise last year. have never seen this 2nd round kid play but people keep calling him a steal. i doubt it's on the level of boozer (one of the better 2nd rounders in recent memory). cavs got bamboozered by carlos and it hurt real bad. the fans in cleveland got a punch in the gut from the alaskan assassin. 

giving up bubble-knee tony battie and some useless 2nd round picks (cuz bron and the james gang will be in the playoffs for many years to come) for a 3rd year talented PF that likes to run, not to mention a younger developing PF and a young bench warming center (who probably won't be cut if the cavs trade diop), sounds like a good deal.

what are you getting in battie? 20 minutes a night, good aggressive defense, 1 or 2 nice putbacks a night, and lots of ice packs. in boston he stopped practicing with the team as to rest his bad knees. in cleveland he practiced but practically lived in ice packs.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Oh that's lovely to hear. Maybe we can build an igloo next to the bench.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

i believe that this is a very good trade for the magic...they get rid of ballhog drew gooden...and u guys are extremly overrating varejao...and tell me how is battie and cato bein center an pf in your startin line up ...VERY BAD????........... we also have to remember that tony battie is only 28 and only played in 7 seasons ..so he's still young


----------

